
Can HN help with this? - tamaatar
https://www.jhatkaa.org/unilever/
======
pavornyoh
This site should help thus Watsi i.e [https://watsi.org](https://watsi.org)

------
tamaatar
Sorry, if this kind of post is frowned upon but if you or anyone you know can
do something, it will be great for these poor people.

